# Possible oil leak??



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

_*I'm not sure what to think of this other than a seepage of oil on the intake manifold. I just noticed it tonight. What do you guys think?. I want to get some opinions before even deal with a dealership. Thanks*_.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would have thought there would be a visible leak on the valve cover to get oil on this part of the intake. Almost looks like the injector is leaking. Did you rub your finger in the residue and smell it? Wondering if it smelled like gas.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I would have thought there would be a visible leak on the valve cover to get oil on this part of the intake. Almost looks like the injector is leaking. Did you rub your finger in the residue and smell it? Wondering if it smelled like gas.


*Actually no..i didn't even think of doing that. Usually I do that lol*


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Just went back out to the shop and looked at it again and smelled my finger after swiping it on the contaminated area, and I couldn't smell anything. It was too dry. My guess is it could be oil because gas still has a strong smell after it dries even, oil doesn't.*


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would keep an eye on it, even better check it after a long drive.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, all that rust on the injector manifold, how old is this car, mine still looks like new yet. And that corrosion on the side of the engine head, not a picture I enjoy looking at it.

GM certainly had its share of engine fires over the years, wonder if we are in for a recall?

This is what the Cruze injector looks like, all are this way with two O'rings on top and bottom of the injector for the only seal. Coupled with 45 psi of fuel pressure, then a rusty injector, remember that space shuttle disaster with O-rings? When I have to remove these, like to augment the seal with a bit of Permatex non-hardening gasket maker, also acts like a lubricant for the O-rings do not bind when pressing them in plus that bit of extra protection.










I wouldn't fool with this, show this to your dealer, better yet, post this in the Ask GM section. Engine fires can be hazardous to your health. If that manifold is rust on the outside, how is it on the inside? Also seen these effects caused by ethanol in fuel, highly corrosive.

Here is another example of a fuel sender.

View attachment 77482


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Since it is right under the injector, I would think gas not oil. Also oil doesn't really dry, well it does, but it takes a long time, so you would have an oily residue


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Since it's dry it must have been there for quite a while so why not just clean off the area and keep an eye on it to see if it returns?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Post in the ask GM, so its documented, then take it to the dealer to get it verified that is not a Fuel leak. 

DO NOT JUST WATCH and see. If it was anything else then I would agree to just watch. But we all know one thing about Fuel, its Flammable, and like mentioned above that is hazordous to your health. Go get it checked!!!!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just posted the same thread basically in the Ask General Motors section. So hopefully they get back to me soon. It's not being drove right now so I don't have to worry too much about it at the moment...Although it is a concern to me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

your under warranty still(I remember your 10K thread recently), you should just take it in and have it looked at. 

After thinking about it when gas dries it leaves a residue that has no smell, oil however will have that stinky oil smell. This makes me really think its gas. If I get a chance later I'm gonna take a look at mine and see how mine look at 43K miles.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah you would think with being under warranty they would do something to fix it....but I had a fuss from my dealership when they replaced a $20 part with my first cruze on my ac pressure sensor. My ac wasn't blowing cold air like it should. And it only had a little over 1,100 miles on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah you would think with being under warranty they would do something to fix it....but I had a fuss from my dealership when they replaced a $20 part with my first cruze on my ac pressure sensor. My ac wasn't blowing cold air like it should. And it only had a little over 1,100 miles on it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Then find a new dealer. You can go to any GM Dealer for warranty work.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah you would think with being under warranty they would do something to fix it....but I had a fuss from my dealership when they replaced a $20 part with my first cruze on my ac pressure sensor. My ac wasn't blowing cold air like it should. And it only had a little over 1,100 miles on it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Hello chevycruze2012,

I apologize for these occurrences happening in your Cruze. If you would like any assistance in finding another dealership, or have any more questions regarding your concerns, please send a PM my way. I would be happy to get this documented for you, and look into these situations further on your behalf. Let me know!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello chevycruze2012,
> 
> I apologize for these occurrences happening in your Cruze. If you would like any assistance in finding another dealership, or have any more questions regarding your concerns, please send a PM my way. I would be happy to get this documented for you, and look into these situations further on your behalf. Let me know!
> 
> ...


 *Thank You patsy. Its all good...its been done and over with for awhile now. Im trying to let them and I cool off from the issues we had with my cruze because im kinda wanting to get back into their good graces because my good friend works there that I happen to look up to as my brother, and I don't want to ruin our relationship if something else bad happens between me and Karl Chevrolet. Although on my current cruze now which is my ECO, I had to have a wheel replaced on the front already due to a loose brake line (which I NEVER TOUCHED), and both rear quarter glass and rear quarter glass mouldings replaced due to abnormal aging and wear. They threw a hissy fit about those items, and blaming me, like always for the damage. I simply asked them "Now why the **** would damage my own brand new car?". They said "well I don't know...why would you?". I said "Exactly my point. I have no reason to damage my own car...im not pissed at it so..". It was a big fight...I raised all sorts of ****. Anyway, im trying to be the better person, and let it go now. I want things to be back to the way they were before. Normal and civil.*


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree take it in and have it looked at for safety, but guys, could this be assembly lube from when the injector is installed in the intake manifold? 

If I recall correctly, replacing injectors requires lubricating all those o-rings with motor oil.

If it was fuel, at 45 psi, and there was any kind of a leak I really do think you would smell it. (This is my personal opinion, I'm not suggesting to ignore any fuel related issues. )

It makes me want to take a look tonight when I get home. A shop will probably put a fuel pressure gauge on it, and check pressure over time. It's easy to check.. The connector for the fuel pressure gauge is a shrader valve like a bike tire, and is shown in one of the pictures. 

It's possible that the fuel rail suffered external corrosion from sitting outside for over a year before the original poster bought the car. I agree that fuel rail looks like it may be rusty, that's also a concern. 

I bought a 2002 Intrigue that had sat new on a dealers lot for over a year.. Very corroded brake rotors, and a flat spot in a tire that never did work it's way out, causing early tire replacement..)


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I agree take it in and have it looked at for safety, but guys, could this be assembly lube from when the injector is installed in the intake manifold?
> 
> If I recall correctly, replacing injectors requires lubricating all those o-rings with motor oil.
> 
> ...


 *Im wondering if they will warranty a new fuel rail, and injectors and O-rings. I went back and looked at those pictures and saw the rust on the fuel rail everyone was talking about.....How I didn't see it, is beyond me lol. I didn't even notice it until I went back to look lol.*


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I know I would fight to gave it replaced. Or at least documented that they won't. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That rust will be considered environmental damage and is not going to be covered under warranty. That's just surface rust and probably won't ever cause the part to fail over the life of the car. 

Looked at mine today, no rust and no leaky injectors.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> That rust will be considered environmental damage and is not going to be covered under warranty. That's just surface rust and probably won't ever cause the part to fail over the life of the car.
> 
> Looked at mine today, no rust and no leaky injectors.


 *Probably...but im hoping that they rule that out and just replace it under warranty lol*


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

The rust is more than likely caused by you constant washing of the engine compartment.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> The rust is more than likely caused by you constant washing of the engine compartment.


 *I actually haven't washed the engine bay yet...mainly because im afraid to on a new car. I know if I have the bags I need to cover up the electronics and stuff, I can do it. Im waiting til I get a air dryer from autogeet.net. Ive just been putting it off and hesitating to do it because im afraid of the high risk I take cleaning an engine. Its the one thing I am very nervous about doing. If you know what I mean.*


----------

